# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kürtce Bir Dil Mi?

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

KüRTüE BİR DİL Mİ?

KüRTüE DİYE BİR DİL YOKTUR!... Evliya üelebi 15 AYRI LEHüE saymıştır. V.MİNORKSKY de FARSüA'dan FARKLI özellikler gösteren BİR üOK LEHüE'den söz eder. (23) 
Sen Petersburg Akademisi'nin yayınladığı Kürtçe-Rusça-Almanca Lugat'taki 8308 kelimeden 3080'i eski Türkmen, 1200 Zent, 370 Pehlevi, 1030 yeni Fars, 2000 Arap, 60 üerkez, 220 Ermeni, 108 Kaldani, 20 eski Gürcü, ve 300 asıl Kürt kelimesi vardır. Bunlardan Arapça ve Farsça olanların da, artık bu diller ile ilgilerini kesmiş, Türkler tarafından benimsenmiş kelimeler olduğu tesbit edilmiştir. Yeni yayınlanan ve 20.000 kelimelik olduğu söylenen sözlük de, ilkinden farklı değildir. 

Kürt ayırımcılar buna karşılık TDK Sözlüğünü ele alarak Türkçe sayılan pek çok kelimenin de Arap-Fars-Latin kaynaklı olduğunu gösterirler. Ama önemli olan kelimeler değil, dil yapısıdır. TüRKüE yabancı kelimeleri dahi kendi dil yapısı içinde kullanır. Yani "nev'i şahsına münhasır" bir dil yapısı vardır!.. 

Kürtçe öyle mi?.. Hayır. Pek çok lehçenin birbirini tutan bir grameri yoktur. Kaldı ki, Kürtlerin çoğu, o Kürtçe olduğu iddia edilen 20.000 kelimenin büyük kısmını hayatlarında bir kere bile duymamışlardır, hiç kullanmazlar!.. üte yandan bu kişilerin konuşma tarzı, vurguları, kelimeleri telaffuz edişleri hep ORTA ASYA TüRKLERİ'ne, özellikle üZBEKLER'e ve TACİKLER'e benzer. Kürt ayırımcılar hele bir o diyarlara uzansalar, kendilerini hiç te yabancı bulmıyacaklardır!.. 

KüRTüE aslında "DİLLER KARIşIMI BİLE OLMAYIP, KELİMELER KARIşIMI BİR AĞIZ"dır!... Bu kelimeler tamamen TüRK yapısı üzerine kurulmuştur. KüRTüE ASLINDA, ESKİ TüRK LEHüELERİNDE KAYBOLMUş KELİMELERİ üIKARMAK İüİN BULUNMAZ BİR HAZİNEDİR!. 

Mesela, Pülümür'de kış mevsimine doğru açan bir çiçeğe, yöre halkı KARBELİK der. Bu sözü Kürtçe sayar. Halbuki KAR'ın yağacağını BELLİ eden bu çiçeğe, bundan uygun TüRKüE bir ad olabilir mi?.. (24) 

Bazı Kürt oymaklarının öz-be-öz TüRKüE adları da müslümanlığı kabul etmelerinden sonra değişmiştir. HALDİ-HALİDİ, CAFARLI-CAFERİ,(ABAZA) ABHAS-ABBAS, KURİS-KUREYşİ, HASARENLİ-HASENANLI gibi... 

V. MİNORSKY, "KüRTLERİN İRANü SAYILMASI, IRKü OLMAKTAN ZİYADE; DİL VE TARİH MUTALAALARINA DAYANMAKTADIR. Kürtlerin merkezi sahaya yerleşmeden evvel, oralarda isimleri kendilerininkine benziyen, fakat başka menşeli KARDU adlı bir kavİm yaşamış olduğu ve bunların SONRADAN İran menşelilerle KARIşMIş olduğunu ileri sürmek mümkündür," der. 

Bu ifade dahi Kürt bölücülerin sahiplenmeye çalıştığı KARDULAR'ın KüRT olmadığını, KüRTLER'İN DE İranlı, yani ARİ OLMADIĞINI göstermektedir. 

Ayırımcılar "kürtçe"yi ayrı bir dil gibi yutturmak isterler. Halbuki TEK bir "kürtçe" olmadığı gibi, hiç bir "kürtçe" ağız da yazıya geçmiş değildir!.. (Bakınız: GOİCHİ KUJİMA) 

Kürtçe denilen ağızların pek çoğunda gramer TüRKüE'yi andırır... 

Mesela cümlede öğelerin sıralanması çoğu zaman TüRKüE gibi 


üZNE + TüMLEü + YüKLEM
şeklindedir. Hint-Avrupai dillerdeki gibi 


üZNE + YüKLEM + TüMLEü 
şeklinde değildir.... Bu da bizim uydurmamız değil, bilakis Kürtçülerin yayınlarında yer alan hususlardır. 

ürnekler: 

Ez it we re dibejim .... Min jı wi re da ... Kürtçe 

Ben ona söylüyorum ... Ben ona verdim ... TüRKüE 

I am telling him ... I gave it to him ... İngilizce 

Min sev heye ... Ez dewlemend bum ... Kürtçe 

Benim elmam var ... Ben zengin idim .... TüRKüE 

I have an apple ... I was rich ... İngilizce 

Wi lı ser reki ne aw heye ne çamor .... Kürtçe 

O yolun üstüne ne su var ne çamur .... Türkçe 

There is neither water nor mud on that road ....İngilizce 

Ez Kırmanç ım ... Ez civan ım .... Kürtçe 

Ben Kırmanç'ım ... Ben civanım (gencim) ... TüRKüE 

I am Kırmanç ... I am young .... İngilizce 

Zu vare, kalemiha hılda, hikatamın binvise... Kürtçe 

üabuk gel, kalemini al, hikayemi yaz .... TüRKüE 

Come quickly, take your pencil, write my story... İngilizce 

Ez dıbıjim, Kırmançi TURANİ'ye, ew dibiye na... Kürtçe 

Ben diyorum ki, Kırmanç TüRK'tür, o diyor ki, hayır... TüRKüE 

I say that Kırmanç is Turk, he says no... İngilizce 

Vare, çay veho... Kürtçe 

Gel, çay iç... TüRKüE 

Come, have tea.... İngilizce 

Bu örnekler Hint-Avrupai olduğu iddia edilen "kürtçe" cümlelerin nasıl TURANİ bir gramer yapısına sahip olduğunu göstermektedir. 

Kürtçe denilen şahıs zamirlerinden ilki EZ, Farsça gibi görünür ama aslı üZ'dür. ORTAASYA'da TüRKLER "üZüM KIRGIZ" der... Bu ifadenin EZ KIRMANü IM ile yakınlığına dikkatinizi çekeriz. 

İkincisi MİN'dir ki, ANADOLU TüRKüESİ'nde BEN, Azeri lehçesinde MEN şeklindedir. ORTAASYA'da kullanılır. Birinci şahıs takısı yukarda görüldüğü gibi değişmemiştir bile!... 

Azeri'nin MEN TüRKEM demesi ile, ayırımcının MIN KIRD IM demesi arasında ancak ağız farkı vardır!.. Denizli ağzında MUSTEFALİ(Mustafa Ali) bile daha fazla farklılık gösterir!.. 

üte yandan ORTAASYA'da Kürt kelimesi KURT veya KIRT olarak kullanılır. Bir TüRK boyu olan BAşKIRTLAR gibi!... 

ikinci şahıs TU veya TE'dir ki, SEN'den bozma olduğu ortadadır... üçüncü şahıs EW'dir. "W" harfinin V'den farkı; birincinin ağzı "O" der gibi yuvarlattıktan sonra telaffuz edilmesidir ki, TüRKüE'de TAVUK derken çıkar... Böylece EW'in aslında EO olduğu ve "O" kelimesinden bozma olduğu görülür!... 

şu halde sıralarsak MİN-TE-EW, BEN-SEN-O'dan başka bir şey değildir!... (Bak: Kürtçe Gramer, yazarı Dr. Kamuran Ali Bedirhan, Deng Yayınları, 1991... Bu sözde Kürtçü ayırımcı yazarın adı bile Türk'tür. Han ünvanını Türklerden başkası kullanmaz!) 

"Kürtçe" ağızların İran'la olan bağlantısına gelince Pers, Sasani dillerinde, diğer Ari dillerde de Kürt kelimesi yoktur. Med dilinde de yoktur... Arapça'ya ise sonradan girmiş olup, Etrak(TüRKLER) gibi çoğul haliyle Ekrad olarak alınmıştır. En eski devirlerden beri göçebe-konargöçer anlamında kullanılmıştır. 

Yani Kürtler İranlılardan etkilenmişlerdir, bazı Fars kökenli Kürt aşiretleri vardır ama; köken olarak tümüyle onlara bağlı değillerdir. 

451 yılında Kafkasya üzerinden Mugan'ın güneyinde yerleşmiş olan Akhun TüRK topluluklarından, 12. yüzyılda Harzemşahlar döneminde MUGAN TüRKMENLERİ olarak bahsedilmektedir.. Bu TüRKMENLER Arap kaynaklarında Ekrad-ı bi-iskan, yani yerleşik olmayan Kürtler olarak geçer. 

Açıkça görülmektedir ki, Arap kaynakları henüz yerleşik hayata geçmemiş ve belki de müslüman olmamış TüRK boylarını ayırt etmek için Ekrad ifadesini kullanmaktadırlar... üünkü göçebe de olsa müslüman Türkler'e TüRKMEN adı verilmesi de bu dönemdedir. 

Böylece GURTİ-KARDU gibi yakıştırmaları bir kenara bırakırsak; ilk olarak Kürt adına ORHUN kitabelerinde rastlıyoruz... Bu uruğun GüKTüRK diye bilinen devletin içinde ve diğer TüRK boyları arasında yaşadığı ve liderinin adının ALP URUNGU olduğu tartışma götürmez.(Bakınız: ELEGEş ANITI, ORHUN KİTABELERİ ) 

Herat'tan üç fersah yukarıda Ulenknişin yaylasının batısında Kürtnişin adında bir köy vardır... Anadolu Kürtleri o diyara bir sefer yapmadıklarına göre, bu adın yöre Türkleri tarafından verildiği ortadadır. 

Aslında bunda şaşacak bir şey yoktur!.. üünkü Kürt kelimesi TüRKüE'dir ve zengin manalar taşır: 

KüRT : Kar yığını, çığ, bir çeşit kayın ağacı, ayva ağacı 

KüRüD: Merih gezeğeni (Ayrıca Beyşehir kenarında eskiden göçebe olan Türkmenlerin 
oturduğu Kürtler köyünde ise "süpürge otu" anlamına gelir.) 

KüRT : kalın kar yığını (Kazak lehçesi) 

KüRTİK: yeni yağmış kar (Kazak ve Tarançi lehçesi) çığ (Sor Lehçesi) 

KüRT : Kar yığını (Kazan Tatar lehçesi) Karların dağlarda teşkil ettiği saçak, 
kar yığıntısı (üuvaş lehçesi) 

KüRTüK: kar denizi veya kar çölü (Uygur lehçesi) 
kar yığını (Teleüt, Soyon ve Karakırgız lehçesi) 

KüRTKü: kar yığını (Karakırgız lehçesi) 

KüRTüüK: kar yığını (Yakut ve üeremis lehçesi) 

Daha da enteresanı, geçenlerde (2001, Mart) STV televizyonunda konuşan ve ülkesini tanıtan Afganistan Büyükelçisi gösterilen filimdeki bir halıyı "KüRDü" diye adlandırdı... Kendisine, "Niye bu halının adı KüRDü?" diye sorulunca, ne cevap verdi, biliyor musunuz?.. 

- "üünkü bu tür halılar Afganistan'daki DAĞLI BİR KABİLE tarafından dokunur," 

dedi!.. Bu da bizim "Kürt" ifadesinin dağlı göçebeler için kullanıldığı tesbitimizi desteklemektedir. 


(Kürt Meselesi, M. şükrü Sekban, 1979, sf.18-19)
Doğu Anadolu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu asla bir "^Kürt Bölgesi" değildir!.. Bölgede 11. asırdan itibaren devlet kuran Artukoğulları, Dulkadiroğulları, Akkoyunlular, Karakoyunlular, Saltukoğuları, Mengücükoğulları hep OĞUZ boyundandır. Aralarında hiç Kürt devleti yoktur!... üünkü devlet kuran yerleşik hayata geçer, yerleşik olanın da Kürtlüğü sona erer!.. üünkü KüRTLüK, DAĞ GüüEBELİĞİ DEMEKTİR! 

Dil farklılığın sebebi, yörenin sarp dağlık olması ve Arap-Acem etkisinin hissedilmesidir... 

Van Milletvekili İbrahim Aras dönemin GERDİ aşireti reisi OĞUZ Bey'e sorar: 

- "Bu ad TüRK adıdır, (Sen Kürt'sen) sana nasıl gelmiş?" 

- "Bendeniz 21. OĞUZ'um... Bizde baba evladına kendi babasının adını verir, bu böylece devam eder, gider," cevabını alır. 

Ama maalesef öz-be-öz TüRK olan bu aşiret reisi, TüRKüE bilmiyor, yörenin karmaşık ağzını kullanıyordu!... 

Amcası KILIü Bey de!.. Adı TüRK, KOüBEYİ aşireti reisi Mehmet Emin Bey de!... 
(Doğu Anadolu Gerçeği sf. 31) 

Kürtçe denilen ağızlarda cümleler Farsça-Arapça kelimelerden oluşsa da cümle yapısı, yani grameri genelde TüRKüE'dir!.. 

Ve bilindiği gibi bir dilin aslını tesbite yarıyan kıstas ta gramerdir!.. 

üte yandan, biliyorsunuz, artniyetli Avrupa Birliği'nin baskısı ile bir "kürtçe" yayın furyası başladı. Bu son derece komik ve amaçsız bir faaliyet...çünkü Kurmançça ve Zazaca yapılan bu yayınları dinleyenler Kurmanç ve Zaza grubundan dahi olsalar anlayamıyorlar. Mesela Mahsun Kırmızıgül annesinin Zaza olmasına rağmen, yayını anlayamadığını açıkladı!... üünkü BİR JAPON DİL UZMANININ DEDİĞİ GİBİ 30'a yakın ağız var. İki komşu köyün "kürtleri" bile zaman geliyor, birbirini anlamıyor!... 

Sırada "kürtçe" eğitim var!... Avrupa Birliği'nin istediği ve onların bu ülkedeki uşaklarının "başüstüne" deyip hemen yerine getirmeye çalıştığı her "emir" gibi bu hususu da yakında gerçekleştirmek için kolları sıvayacaklardır. 

Ama bakın "kürtler"in ateşli savunucusu "türk" aydını Yalçın Küçük ne diyor: 

- "Paris üniversitesi'nde, belki de dünyanın en iyi Doğu Dilleri üniversitesinde, Farisi, Sorani, Kırmançi tahsil ettim." 

- "Paris'te pek çok Kürt vardı, (ama) sınıflarımda hiç Kürt yoktu!.." 

- "Bbir Türk (ben), sevimli bir Japon, Türk Harp Akademisi'ne gelecek bir Fransız yarbay, Paris polis departmanından bir komiser, dedesi Sevyet komünizminin kuruluşuna katılmış, adı oradan Tanya bir İsveçli hanım, üç yıl sınıf arkadaşı olmuştuk." 

- "Enstitü'de Kürt öğrenci yok muydu?.. (el Cevap :Smile:  üoktu!.. Ve bunlar TüRKOLOJİ okuyorlardı!.." 

Fransa'da Kürtler'e baskı mı var?.. Yok!.. üstelik yağız bir Kürt delikanlısının azad kabul etmez kölesi ve de metresi Bayan Mitterand başta olmak üzere, tüm Fransa'nın kürtçülüğü, kürt bölücülüğü desteklediği düşünülürse, Yalçın Küçük'ün bu tesbiti ibret vericidir. (Tekelistan, 2004) 

(23)- Yavuz, Edip; aynı eser. 

"Kürt" tarihçi Celile Celil bunu destekler mahiyette şöyle diyor: 

"Zazaki ve Kuzey Sorani GüNEY Kürtçesidir. Benim konuştuğum KUZEY Kürtçesidir. Bundan başka Gorani var, Lori var, Mukri var... Kurmançi Arap dilinin etkisi altındaydı... Sorani ise Fars edebiyatı(nın)..." 
(Yeni ülke Gazetesi, 1992 sayı 28) 

(24)- Yavuz, Edip; aynı eser. 

Bir başka örnek te Kürt ayırımcılar tarafından verilmektedir. Bu kişiler bölgeye sahip çıkabilmek için Nemrut Dağı'ndaki heykellerin ait olduğu KOMMAGENE Krallığı'na bir kulp bulmuşlardır. Sözüm ona bu ad Kürtçe "KONE GİYA = herkesin çadırı" ifadesinde gelmekteymiş!.. 

KON gerçekten Kürtçe'de çadır demektir. Ama bu kelime öz-be-öz TüRKüE'dir!.. Bir yere "konmak"tan gelir. Türk göçebe kültürünün temel kavramlarından birini teşkil eder. O kadar ki, KONAK kelimesi şehir kültürüne bile yansımıştır. konaklamak, konuk bir yana; şimdinin göçebeleri GECE-KONDU'larda dur-durak bulur!.. 

Yani Kürt ayırımcılar, dil tahlilleri ile bize çok yardımcı olmaktadırlar!.. (Kafaoğlu, A.Başer-Yücel, Müslim; "Kurtarıcı mı, Masal mı?" üzgür Gündem Gazetesi, 27.7.1992 günlü sayısı) 

email: [email protected]

----------


## miklagard

üok eskiden yazılmış bu yazıda bir takım hatalar var.

üncelikle Tacikler'in ve üzbekler'in Türk olduğu yazılmış. üzellikle Tacikistan ve Afganistan'da yoğun olarak yaşayan Tacikler, Kürtçe gibi İrani bir dil olan Tacikçe konuşurlar. Tacikçe ve üzbekçe'deki sayılara bakalım:

Tacik: Yek, du, se, çar, penc, şeş, haft, haşt, nuh, dah
üzbek: Sıfır, bir, ikki, uç, tört, beş, olti, yetti, sekkiz, tokkiz, on

Başkurtlar'ın ise Kürtler'le yakından pek bir ilgisi yok, isimleri benziyor doğru (Rusya Federasyonu'nda bağlı Başkurdistan Cumhuriyeti) ama bu isim benzerleği üzerine takılmak biraz tuhaf, bu halk coğrafi olarak Kürtler'den çok uzakta yaşıyor.

Azerilere gelince, Azeri halkı zamanında Farsça konuşan, özellikle Selçuklu ve Sefevi dönemlerinde Türk etkisinde kalmış, Türk dili konuşmaya başlamış bir halktır. İrani halklar ve Türk halkları tarihin çok eski dönemlerinden beri birbirileri ile yaşamış ve elbetteki bizler onlardan, onlar da bizden etklenmişler.

ürneğin Azerice'de ve Farça'da "Ben" sözcüğünün karşılığı "Men"'dir. Farça'da da birinci tekil şahısta yükleme "-m" soneki gelir.

Mesala Farça ve Türkçe'deki benzer sözcüklere ve kalımlara bakalım:
(Farsça - Türkçe)
Mutaassifim - üzgünüm
Lotfen - Lütfen
Ağa - Bey
Hanım - Hanım
Men ehli İstanbul hastam - Ben İstanbulluyum
Lotfen yavaş harf bezanid - Lütfen yavaş konuşun
Lotfen tekrar konid - Lütfen tekrar söyleyin (konuşun)
Lotfen heşad bedid - Lütfen (bana) gösterin
Panir - Peynir
Sebzi - Sebze
şenbe, Yekşenbe, Duşenbe, Seşenbe, üaharşenbe, Pencşembe, Cuma - Cumartesi, Pazar, Pazartesi, Salı, üarşamba, Perşembe, Cuma


Türki dillerin bir takım şiveleri vardır, hatta Türki diller bir dil ailesi olarak kabul edilebilir: Azerice, Türkçe, Gagauzca, üzbekçe, Yakutça, Karakalpakça gibi...
Aynı şekilde İrani dil ailesi de var: Farsça, Darice, Kürtçe, Beluçi Dili, Tacikçe, Eski Azerice...

Kürtçe, içinde Türkçe'de olduğu gibi yabancı dillerden alınan sözcükleri de bulunan, temelinde İrani bir dildir. Kürtçe yoktur, Kürtler aslında Türktür gibi zorlamalara gerek yok bence. Farsça ve Kürtle, Türkçe ve Yakutça'ya göre birbirine çok daha yakın diller.

----------

